# Create A Fresh Salad Garden



## Ileane (Jan 19, 2010)

Hi Tee,

Thanks for the tips and the link. Planting season will begin here in Philly any day now.

@Ileane
.-= Ileane @Blogging´s last blog ..Guest Bloggers Lend A Helping Hand =-.


----------



## Tee (Mar 26, 2009)

Hi Ileane,

Yes, planting the vegetable garden is not far off, is it? I'm ready to get it started! I'm glad you enjoyed the tips and thank you for stopping by.


----------



## Aaron_Stewart (Jul 28, 2010)

whenever my sister makes potato salad, i always eat them in less than a minute or so he he. i just love all sorts of salad. `;'


----------



## Megan_Thompson (Sep 14, 2010)

i like potato salad and also mixed fruit salads. they are tasty and so yummy**-


----------

